# Hopburst



## Jye (2/4/06)

I have been reading a lot about hopbursting on the Brew Board and finally got around to brewing one and kegged it last Friday... and damn they make a great APA  :chug: 

For those who haven't heard of this it involved taking 3 or more different hops and mixing them together, then just measure out your hop additions from the mix... beats the hell out of measuring 20+ hop additions individually :blink: 

My first mix used 58g each of Amarillo, Cascade and Centennial and the aroma is gorgeous. So who else has done this and what did you use???


Hopburst APA 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 5/03/2006 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Jye 
Boil Size: 37.64 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 79.4 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 7.9 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.2 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 3.2 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 3.2 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 3.2 % 

36 gm Hopburst Mix (Mash hop) 
18 gm Hopburst Mix (25 min) 
18 gm Hopburst Mix (20 min) 
18 gm Hopburst Mix (15 min) 
18 gm Hopburst Mix (10 min) 
36 gm Hopburst Mix (5 min) 
30 gm Hopburst Mix (Dry Hop) 

1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.056 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.6 % 
Bitterness: 45.0 IBU Calories: 528 cal/l 
Est Color: 8.7 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK - Double Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 6.30 kg 
Sparge Water: 30.20 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 10.08 L of water at 56.6 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccrification Add 5.67 L of water at 98.0 C 65.0 C 60 min


----------



## Doc (2/4/06)

I think bigd was keen to give it a go, but don't know if he got around to it.
I've come close with my latest APA/Hourglass, but I still had a bittering addition so it didn't count as a Hopburst.
I think your mix of Amarillo, Cascade and Centennial will be fantastic (as you say) as that is what I used in my latest APA/Hourglass with some Magnum for bittering and it is awesome.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (2/4/06)

Not done one yet Jye, but look forward to tasting the results of yours - sounds delicious Mmmmm...

cheers Ross


----------



## neonmeate (2/4/06)

i did something similar with my last anglo-kraut pale ale, only starting the hops at 45 minutes - i did 35g challenger 45', 35g Challenger 15', 40g Challenger 5', 20g Perle 5', 20g Hallertau 5'- it was yummy. can't say ive ever overdone aroma hops. except when i dryhopped a stout once with 50g tettnang :huh:


----------



## jayse (2/4/06)

I have done a few of these, skipped the centennial and just used cascade and amirrilo in all of them though, got one on tap right now but the best so far is from two years ago and your post brought back great memories of it,
here tis..... :chug: arm length hop list.
Same deal weigh up the hops together and chuck them in, the recipe has them at 5 min intervals but they were spilt into smaller amounts and chucked in every couple minutes to come up with on average 1/2 a ounce going in every five mins as the recipe is written.
Obsolutely unreal beer it was, theres a thread here from 2 years ago about it.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mon%20ale&st=30

yakima chief demon ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.45
Anticipated OG: 1.068 
Anticipated EBC: 24.7
Anticipated IBU: 88.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
77.2 5.75 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 317.42 7
13.4 1.00 kg. IMC Munich Australia 317.42 12
3.4 0.25 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 334.13 4
3.4 0.25 kg. Hoepfner Melanoidin Germany 309.07 40
2.7 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 284.01 350




Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
28.00 g. amarillo Pellet 7.10 0.0 0 min.
28.00 g. cascade new Pellet 4.50 0.0 0 min.
7.00 g. amarillo Pellet 7.10 1.0 5 min.
7.00 g. cascade new Pellet 4.50 0.6 5 min.
7.00 g. amarillo Pellet 7.10 1.2 10 min.
7.00 g. cascade new Pellet 4.50 0.8 10 min.
7.00 g. amarillo Pellet 7.10 1.6 15 min.
7.00 g. cascade new Pellet 4.50 1.0 15 min.
28.00 g. amarillo Pellet 7.10 8.1 20 min.
28.00 g. cascade new Pellet 4.50 5.1 20 min.
7.00 g. amarillo Pellet 7.10 2.4 25 min.
7.00 g. cascade new Pellet 4.50 1.5 25 min.
7.00 g. amarillo Pellet 7.10 3.1 30 min.
7.00 g. cascade new Pellet 4.50 1.9 30 min.
7.00 g. amarillo Pellet 7.10 3.8 35 min.
7.00 g. cascade new Pellet 4.50 2.4 35 min.
7.00 g. amarillo Pellet 7.10 4.6 40 min.
7.00 g. cascade new Pellet 4.50 2.9 40 min.
7.00 g. amarillo Pellet 7.10 5.4 45 min.
7.00 g. cascade new Pellet 4.50 3.4 45 min.
20.00 g. simcoe  Pellet 14.70 37.9 80 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


Mash Schedule
-------------

66c



boozed, bruised and broken boned
Jayse


----------



## big d (2/4/06)

Ok guys just got a heads up on chat tonight.Thanx for the reminder guys and doc from the post.I put down a hopburst on 5/2/06 using a us56 yeast. My hop ingredients were amarillo,glacier and cascade.Initially an unreal aroma beer with great balance and flavour.
Over time ive found the aroma sibsides a bit but the taste is still in your face.It really reminds me of a visit to jayses place where he gave me more than enough of his demon ale.A very similar beer imho.
Give it a go as i reckon its worth it even as a bit of a hop mix up as ive done.You will not be disappointed.

Cheer
Big D


----------



## jimmyjack (3/4/06)

Just about to put mine in secondary and dry hop. I only had two additions 20 min and 5 min. It smelled deveine fermenting and will get a nice dry hop burst.

3.00 kg Ale Malt Powells (4.5 EBC) Grain 54.5 % 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 36.4 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 3.6 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.6 % 
0.10 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 1.8 % 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (20 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (20 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Chinook [12.10%] (20 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (5 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
5.00 gm Chinook [12.10%] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) Yeast-Ale 

Cheers JJ


----------



## SteveSA (3/4/06)

Did one of these late January this year and fed it to the masses on Dicko's recent trip to Adelaide. A well balanced APA that disappeared by the end of the day (or was it night?). 

I used Simcoe, Cascade and Centennial in equal amounts. I'm not convinced the hopburst is what made the brew but I'll definitely brew it again.

Munich House APA
Style: American Pale Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.50 L 
Boil Size: 27.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 17.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 49.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 71.5 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50kg IMC Munich Malt (11.8 EBC) 85.7 % 
0.50kg Hoepfner Wheat Malt Light (3.9 EBC) 9.5 % 
0.25kg Weyermann Carared (47.3 EBC) 4.8 %

20g Hop Blend [9.00%] 60mins 23.8 IBU 
20g Hop Blend [9.00%] 25mins 10.1 IBU 
30g Hop Blend [9.00%] 15mins 10.0 IBU 
25g Hop Blend [9.00%] 5mins 5.2 IBU
25g Hop Blend [9.00%] Aroma (Steep for 20mins)

0.25 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min)
0.50tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min)

London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) [Starter 1000 ml]

Mash Schedule: 1. Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.25 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 74.5 C 66.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 95.1 C 76.0 C 10 min


----------



## Jye (3/4/06)

I would have never thought of trying an APA with munich as the base... now I have to try a wheat apa and a munich apa


----------



## dicko (3/4/06)

SteveSA said:


> Did one of these late January this year and fed it to the masses on Dicko's recent trip to Adelaide. A well balanced APA that disappeared by the end of the day (or was it night?).
> 
> I used Simcoe, Cascade and Centennial in equal amounts. I'm not convinced the hopburst is what made the brew but I'll definitely brew it again.
> 
> ...



Yes and if I can recall a very fine ale :beer: 
Thanks Steve

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (3/4/06)

I think the main point of the hopburst idea was no hops before 30mins. ie no bittering hops. Just may have to give it a go very, very soon. :chug: 

Here's the original brewboard thread.


----------



## Ross (3/4/06)

Stuster said:


> I think the main point of the hopburst idea was no hops before 30mins. ie no bittering hops. Just may have to give it a go very, very soon. :chug:
> 
> Here's the original brewboard thread.
> [post="117852"][/post]​



I never bitter beyond 20 mins in any of my apa's - so I guess mine are all technically hopbursts then  ...

cheers Ross


----------



## Stuster (3/4/06)

Not over 20mins hey. More extreme than a hopburst. Wow. Using that many hops, it's no wonder you bought the company. :lol:


----------



## browndog (3/4/06)

Hi Jye,
On Sunday I am going to have a crack at a Dogfish Head IPA that uses 8kg of Pilsener malt and 0.8kg of Amber. It uses 89g of Amerillo,Simcoe and Warrior hops in the boil added at the rate of 7g every 7.5mins and 56g of the mix for dry hopping. 

Should be interesting

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (3/4/06)

Can't wait to try that one as well Browndog :chug: 

You can tell there are a lot of fresh hops in Brizzy  

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (4/4/06)

browndog said:


> On Sunday I am going to have a crack at a Dogfish Head IPA that uses 8kg of Pilsener malt and 0.8kg of Amber. It uses 89g of Amerillo,Simcoe and Warrior hops in the boil added at the rate of 7g every 7.5mins and 56g of the mix for dry hopping.
> 
> [post="117901"][/post]​



Nice one browndog :beerbang: will you be mixing together the hops and just measuring out the addition from the mix?

I hope this is your Xmas in July beer


----------



## browndog (4/4/06)

Yep Jye, I was planning on mixing the hops together, giving them a good shake and making the additions from the mix. I have a feeling Doc did this brew so it would be interesting if he has anything to add. We will have to see how it turns out before making that commitment too  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Doc (5/7/06)

browndog said:


> Yep Jye, I was planning on mixing the hops together, giving them a good shake and making the additions from the mix. I have a feeling Doc did this brew so it would be interesting if he has anything to add. We will have to see how it turns out before making that commitment too
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



At the time I didn't have very accurate scales so measured out the individual additions and put them in little plastic bags (mainly one back with bag ties between each addition).

My automated hop addition device is in its third rebuild stage and that will take a mix of hops.

However this weekend I'm doing the hopburst thing, by brewing the Evil Twin recipe from the May/June Zymurgy late hopping article.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jye (6/7/06)

Doc said:


> My automated hop addition device is in its third rebuild stage and that will take a mix of hops.
> 
> However this weekend I'm doing the hopburst thing, by brewing the Evil Twin recipe from the May/June Zymurgy late hopping article.
> 
> ...



Do you have any pics of the hopping device  

What hops are in the Evil Twin recipe?


----------



## Doc (6/7/06)

I don't have any pics of the hopinator in its current form.
Need to get out in the shed with a free night to get some more progress made on it. Maybe tonight. If I do I'll take some pics.

As for the Evil Twin here is the hoping schedule.

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
26.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 6.6 20 min.
19.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.50 4.6 20 min.
52.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 7.8 10 min.
38.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.50 5.5 10 min.
50.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 0.0 0 min.
50.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.50 0.0 0 min.


Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (6/7/06)

Hi Doc,

Love the hops in that - what's the grain bill please?

cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (6/7/06)

Here is my version of the recipe.
I'm going to run one fermenter through the hopback loaded with Cascade flowers too. The other won't go through the hopback and I can do a side by side comparison of late hopping with and without the hopback. 

Doc

*Doc's Evil Twin*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-B American Pale Ales, American Amber Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 22 Max Clr: 35 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.93
Anticipated OG: 1.067 Plato: 16.41
Anticipated EBC: 26.3
Anticipated IBU: 24.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 47.06 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.057 SG 14.07 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.7 8.60 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 1.037 6
6.7 0.73 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
6.7 0.73 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 20
3.2 0.35 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 48
3.2 0.35 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 145
1.6 0.17 kg. Bairds Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 330

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
26.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 6.6 20 min.
19.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.50 4.6 20 min.
52.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 7.8 10 min.
38.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.50 5.5 10 min.
50.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 0.0 0 min.
50.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.50 0.0 0 min.

Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.00 Unit(s)Koppafloc Fining 10 Min.(boil) 
2.00 Tsp Yeast Nutrient Other 10 Min.(boil) 

Yeast
-----
Safale US-56

Water Profile
-------------

Profile: 
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 0.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 0.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 0.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 0.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 0.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 0.0 ppm

pH: 0.00


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 10.93
Water Qts: 31.70 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 30.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.74 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 68 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 79 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 37.30 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


Notes
-----

Based on the Evil Twin recipe from May/June '06 issue on late hopping by Jamil Zainasheff, which itself is based on the Alesmith's Evil Dead Red.


----------



## Jye (23/7/06)

How are the twins going Doc? Should be nearly ready to keg :chug:


----------



## Doc (23/7/06)

Certainly are Jye.
Kegging the first fermenter (the one that went through the hopback) tomorrow night. Had a snifter last Monday and was tasting mighty good 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Boots (24/7/06)

I did a "hopburst" yesterday using 120g of Northdown, all at 20 mins or later.

English Pale Ale
92% Barret Burstons Ale Malt
5% melanoidin
3% Flaked maize

4 x 30g Northdown additions at 20, 15, 10, 5.

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Doc (24/7/06)

Kegged the first fermenter tonight of the Evil Twin.
Seems US-56 will konk out at 75% or 7.77% alc whichever comes first.
So the Evil Twin is a bit on the sweet side due to the residual sugars, but does have a great aroma and a good level of bitterness. Does it stack up to the Hop Whompus ? NO 

I'll have some second opinions after this weekend.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (24/7/06)

Doc said:


> Seems US-56 will konk out at 75% or 7.77% alc whichever comes first.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Doc, 

I've done several beers that have dropped from 1086 to 1012 with no problem, i have noticed though that it's very dependant on mash temp - i mash these at 63 to 64c max.

cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (24/7/06)

Ross said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > Seems US-56 will konk out at 75% or 7.77% alc whichever comes first.
> ...



That sounds feasible as my brews are in the 67-68degC range.
The sweetness does help balance the bitterness though 

Doc


----------



## Jye (25/7/06)

Doc said:


> Kegged the first fermenter tonight of the Evil Twin.
> Seems US-56 will konk out at 75% or *7.77%* alc whichever comes first.
> So the Evil Twin is a bit on the sweet side due to the residual sugars, but does have a great aroma and a good level of bitterness. Does it stack up to the Hop Whompus ? NO
> 
> ...



Its the 'Not so Evil Twin' since the ABV wasn't 6.66%


----------



## Doc (25/7/06)

True.
My RauchHefeDunkelRyeizenBock Cream Ale is the Evil one that did come in at 6.66% 

Doc


----------



## Doc (28/7/06)

Had half a litre of the Evil Twin last night.
Big aroma (expected because of the hopback as well as the late hops), big thick meringue style head. Beautiful burgandy colour and huge hop flavour. Much more than I expected (but yet to try the fermenter that didn't go through the hopback).
How does it compare to the Hop Whompus ? Very well. A very hoppy beer. The Hop Whompus does stomp all over it in terms of an allround assault on the senses. Drinking anything in the normal range of bitterness after these beers is like drinking slightly flavoured coloured water.

Doc


----------



## Jye (4/8/06)

Doc, any reviews on the non-hopback Evil Twin?

I will be brewing my version tomorrow but Im still unsure when I will add the 0min hops, my latest thought is half at flame out and half dry hopped... that will most likely change by tomorrow 


Evil Twin 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 

4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 81.1 % 
0.40 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 7.2 % 
0.30 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 5.4 % 
0.20 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (23.0 SRM) Grain 3.6 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 2.7 % 

20.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (10 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (10 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (20 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (20 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 

1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.067 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.6 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 28.0 IBU Calories: -4 cal/l 
Est Color: 17.1 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK - Double Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 5.55 kg 
Sparge Water: 23.79 L Grain Temperature: 17.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 17.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 8.32 L of water at 61.4 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccrification Add 5.55 L of water at 96.2 C 65.0 C 60 min


----------



## big d (4/8/06)

Good reviews so far.Hanging out to do a hop whompus as ive read the original from jeff bagbys article.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Doc (4/8/06)

The non-hopbacked Hopburst is still in the fermenter. I'll snifter a glass later on to see what it is tasting like.
For some reason all my kegs are near full at the moment, and with drinking the Xmas Case beers, and empty keg is looking a we way off. I'll be dreading it when in a couple of weeks all gets will blow in a week 

Doc


----------



## Doc (4/8/06)

Just went and thiefed a sample from the fermenter. 
Even though it is sitting at 18degC it appears to be very close to the hopback version, minus the pow of aroma and maybe a little bitterness. Still very good. Will do a side by side tasting when I get the non-hopped back one kegged and if there is still any of the hopback version left as it is dissappearing quickly and I only started with 3 gal of it.

Doc


----------



## Jye (22/8/06)

Hey Doc, got to try your Evil Twin last night at Ross's and you are right about the big aroma from the hop-back. It also seemed a bit higher than 25 IBUS, could this be due to the hop-back?


I will be kegging mine tonight and cant wait... might have to send you a bottle for comparison :chug:


----------



## Ross (4/9/06)

Having enjoyed Jye's APA yesterday immensely, I'm putting one down tomorrow, which is heavily based on Jye's recipe but with added simcoe.

Carbrook Hopburst
American Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 5/09/2006 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 34.00 L As
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 81.8 % 
0.40 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 7.3 % 
0.40 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 7.3 % 
0.20 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 3.6 % 
20.00 gm Centennial [9.40%] (20 min) Hops 10.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (20 min) Hops 9.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [13.60%] (20 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (20 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (5 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (5 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.00%] (5 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Safale #056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.6 % 
Bitterness: 48.7 IBU Calories: 556 cal/l 
Est Color: 11.1 EBC Color: Color 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (4/9/06)

Nice one Ross, Simcoe is yummers :chug:

Heres the original.

1st Anniversary APA
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 16/08/2006 
Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Jye
Batch Size: 24.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 31.98 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Actual Efficiency: 82.7 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 81.0 % 
0.40 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (29.6 EBC) Grain 7.6 % 
0.40 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 7.6 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
18.00 gm Cascade, Amarillo, Centennial Mix [8.10%] (30 min) Hops 11.6 IBU 
18.00 gm Cascade, Amarillo, Centennial Mix [8.10%] (25 min) Hops 10.5 IBU 
18.00 gm Cascade, Amarillo, Centennial Mix [8.10%] (20 min) Hops 9.1 IBU 
18.00 gm Cascade, Amarillo, Centennial Mix [8.10%] (15 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
36.00 gm Cascade, Amarillo, Centennial Mix [8.10%] (10 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
36.00 gm Cascade, Amarillo, Centennial Mix [8.10%] (5 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
45.00 gm Cascade, Amarillo, Centennial Mix [8.10%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.055 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.057 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Color: 13.1 EBC (9.9-27.6 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 55.6 IBU (30.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 3.2 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.5 % (4.5-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.6 % 
Actual Calories: 539 cal/l


----------



## Doc (4/9/06)

Jye said:


> Hey Doc, got to try your Evil Twin last night at Ross's and you are right about the big aroma from the hop-back. It also seemed a bit higher than 25 IBUS, could this be due to the hop-back?
> 
> 
> I will be kegging mine tonight and cant wait... might have to send you a bottle for comparison :chug:



Hi Jye,

I missed this post.
Yes, definitely from the hopback. It makes a big noticable difference.
Side by side with the non-hopback Evil Twin (same wort, same yeast, same brew), they are like two completely different beers.
Although even the non-hopbacked beer tastes like more that 25 IBU.

Doc


----------



## big d (4/9/06)

Ross the original Hopburst idea is to hop rather heavily from 30 minutes down at every 5 minute interval.I notice you have missed a few additions which is off mark from cj,s original hopburst idea.No doubt still tastes great but thought i would let you know.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Ross (4/9/06)

big d said:


> Ross the original Hopburst idea is to hop rather heavily from 30 minutes down at every 5 minute interval.I notice you have missed a few additions which is off mark from cj,s original hopburst idea.No doubt still tastes great but thought i would let you know.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



yeah, i know it's not a true hopburst, but on a similar track & inspired by Jye's hopburst, which is probably the nicest apa I've drunk, so seemed an apt thread to tag it to...

Cheers Ross


----------



## underback (22/11/06)

Hi, would you people with hopburst experience think it would go OK in a pale ale with a low starting gravity of around 1.045? Or does the style require the backing of malt? Was thinking of only bittering to around 30 IBU.

Cheers.


----------



## KoNG (22/11/06)

i'm no expert Underback.
but i think the idea behind the process is to use a known 'mix' of hops added each (say five minutes)... from 30 minutes or so to flame out.
i cant see why you couldnt use the idea with a beer having that OG. ive brewed an APA at 1.048 before at close to 1:1 (46 IBU's) it was nice.

get some chewy malt into the grist to help out maybe..?
dark crystal.. munich....


----------



## T.D. (22/11/06)

I agree with KoNG, I think that would work nicely. Any time I have ever done something like a hopburst thing, it has always ended up with a more integrated hoppiness. Hard to describe, but just seemed more balanced. I don't think there are any real restrictions on gravity etc, just go for it!


----------



## underback (22/11/06)

Thanks for the replies, I'll give it a bash. Not a real hop head, so I just want to keep it around a BU:GU ratio of 0.7. I was thinking of 95% ale malt and 5% Carahell with a mash temp of 68*C to keep some body there so it doesn't finish too dry. Also will use around 3 grams of Magnesium Suphate and around 8 grams of Calcium Sulphate for water mods. Might also go for an English style ale yeast instead of a US.

Really appreciate the replies.

Cheers


----------



## DJR (22/11/06)

Whack some Crystal, Munich or Caramunich in there too - you know you want to! With a hoppy style it helps to have a bit more of a malt backbone.


----------



## T.D. (23/11/06)

Yeah, I am really starting to see the benefits of getting some variety in the grain and hop bills. I recently brewed a beer I named "mongrel ale" which was basically a bunch of different grains from all different points in the EBC spectrum, and a bunch of different hop varieties (mostly American though). It wasn't a hopburst but is kind of the same principle (sort of, minus the "every 5 minutes" part). The result was a very complex, but also very balanced beer. I am really enjoying it.


----------



## cj in j (25/11/06)

underback said:


> Hi, would you people with hopburst experience think it would go OK in a pale ale with a low starting gravity of around 1.045? Or does the style require the backing of malt? Was thinking of only bittering to around 30 IBU.
> 
> Cheers.


I remember reading some people who HopBursted an English Mild and a Porter, and both came out fantastic. I usually make my Pale Ales at around 1.050, and that works well, HopBursted or not. Definitely let us know how it turns out.

I just finished my 3rd pint of a HopBursted Pale Ale -- Amarillo, Centennial, Vanguard and Willamette blend. Quite mild on the bitterness, but nice on the flavor/aroma. I'm almost out -- I have to get some more of those going!


----------



## Simon W (17/12/06)

Did a Hopburst Amber Ale for the WA Xmas Case.
Dunno if it's really a Hopburst, just kinda made it up as I went along.
Additions were every 10 mins not 5.
Couldn't decide what hops to use, so just threw in a little of everything I had left!!
Not tasted yet, bottled on the 15th dec.
Should be interesting, or crap, dunno.

Batch size: 21L
Base: 3.5kg JW Trad Ale. 86.5%
+ 300g Melanoiden 7.5%
+ 200g JW Dark Crystal 5%
+ 50g JW Wheat Malt 1%

18g each of: Amarillo, Cascade, US Tettnang, Willamette, very old NZ Hallertauer and EK Goldings.

Additions:
36g Mix @ 30min
30g Mix @ 20min
24g Mix @ 10min
18g Mix @ 5min _after_ flame-out(approx 90deg)

Estimated 34 IBU's with equal split of hops for each addition, but true IBU dependent on what comes out of the mixed bag for each addition. I don't think it would be far off the estimate tho.
Measured OG: [email protected](end of boil), Diluted to 21L = 1048.
Measured FG: 1010
Yeast: WY1332 Northwest US.

I went a bit soft on the aroma hopping, total hops was only 108g for 21L, shoulda used alot more all-round, maybe 30g of each for the same target IBU so more aroma hopping. 
Theres always next time.

Edit: BTW, the smells coming out the fermenter were awesome! Changed daily. Started off kinda white-wine-ish, then bubble-gum-ish, then sweet+spicy. Either that or I gotta go see a doctor about my nose.


----------



## Mr Bond (5/7/07)

Dragged this up for some research after reading the Brew board thread as well.

Planning to do do a Hopburst ( a couple of brews down the track)with 5 varieties.

Target
Challenger
Fuggle
Willamette
Cascade

grist is to be decided but will be IPA'ish in that it will have some light munich and a small %age of crystal.

Anyone else got one planned or done one lately?


----------



## KoNG (22/8/07)

Hopbursters.....
is everyone making up a "hop-mix" for their additions in a typical hopburst... or are some making the individual hop variety additions? and if so would it made any difference.? T.D and i are brewing a BIG batch of hopburst on the weekend and i was wondering if the hop-mix makes any difference except for time savings... i.e is their random IBU differences.?

out
KoNG


----------



## Jye (22/8/07)

The first couple I just did the mix but then changed to measuring out every addition so that the recipes would be more repeatable.


----------



## Stuster (22/8/07)

I started out measuring the additions separately but then started mixing them up so the recipes would be more individual. :lol:


----------



## T.D. (22/8/07)

KoNG, I reckon we measure them out don't you reckon? Its shouldn't be a drama - 50g of each in every addition. Bit different when doing a 20L batch and you've got a million additions of 7g!! :lol: 

Should be good - 150L with 750g of Cascade, Simcoe and Amarillo! Will smell AWESOME!!


----------



## 0M39A (22/8/07)

I have a hopburst fermenting right now, bottling it tomorrow probably.

3kg light dried malt 
500g wheat malt
500g dextrose
200g light crystal (60ebc)

hopburst mix of:
50g amarillo
50g cascade
50g golden cluster

also used a whirlfloc due to the amount of hop trub

made up to 24L and fermented with US-05


----------



## Jye (22/8/07)

Stuster said:


> I started out measuring the additions separately but then started mixing them up so the recipes would be more individual. :lol:



<_<  



T.D. said:


> Should be good - 150L with 750g of Cascade, Simcoe and Amarillo! Will smell AWESOME!!



Awesome mix :beerbang: I always use simcoe/amarillo and mix up the 3rd hop. The most recent has columbus and is fantastic.


----------



## brettprevans (22/8/07)

Jye said:


> first mix used 58g each of Amarillo, Cascade and Centennial and the aroma is gorgeous.
> Hopburst APA
> American Pale Ale
> 
> ...


Since this topic isnt listed as AG Im going to throw in a KK/extract/partial question into the mix. Love the sound of Hopburst and been reading up on it on the site. But as im not AGing yet I was wondering what sort of kk/extract/partial bill would be suitable instead of AG? 

Going by Jye's bill above it looks like a light PA (obviously its a PA by definition). So im wondering if I just use a PA kit/malt and do a standard mini-mash (steep/boil) of the reminaing grain listed? Recon this would work out, or should I go a pils kit/malt instead? or something completely differant? I have a 7L pot so its just big enough to do a mini-mash. I can borrow a ss 40L pot if needed.


----------



## KoNG (22/8/07)

Jye said:


> The first couple I just did the mix but then changed to measuring out every addition so that the recipes would be more repeatable.



Jye.. that was my thinking.!
we are using simcoe and cascade (and amarillo) with quite differing AA's, so if at the 30 or 20 minute addition you somehow got a much greater amount (%) of simcoe (from a hop-mix) and then this randomly didnt even out until your zero minute addition... i guess there could be quite a difference in expected IBU's.!?!?



T.D. said:


> KoNG, I reckon we measure them out don't you reckon? Its shouldn't be a drama - 50g of each in every addition. Bit different when doing a 20L batch and you've got a million additions of 7g!! :lol:
> 
> Should be good - 150L with 750g of Cascade, Simcoe and Amarillo! Will smell AWESOME!!



Agreed.... you weigh out all the hop additions, while i practice my golf swing with the mash paddle...! 

edit: spelling


----------



## bconnery (22/8/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> Since this topic isnt listed as AG Im going to throw in a KK/extract/partial question into the mix. Love the sound of Hopburst and been reading up on it on the site. But as im not AGing yet I was wondering what sort of kk/extract/partial bill would be suitable instead of AG?
> 
> Going by Jye's bill above it looks like a light PA (obviously its a PA by definition). So im wondering if I just use a PA kit/malt and do a standard mini-mash (steep/boil) of the reminaing grain listed? Recon this would work out, or should I go a pils kit/malt instead? or something completely differant? I have a 7L pot so its just big enough to do a mini-mash. I can borrow a ss 40L pot if needed.



Basically you need something to get the hops into, just like any extract/KK brew where you want to boil them.

So you could simply follow Jye's recipe as you've said and substitute a kit or extract for the base grains, the pale and the munich, and steep the others then use the run off from that as your wort for boiling and add the kit/extract towards the end. Light extract plus the specialty grains listed there would work better than a pils kit in my book. If you want a kit then go for a pale ale one for a little more background for the hops. 

For utilisation I would definitely suggest adding some of your kit/extract earlier in the boil but not much if you are going the 7L option. 

I'd consider hassling Frogman for some info as he makes a mean KK APA...


----------



## Jye (22/8/07)

citymorgue2 that grain bill is ridiculous <_< I must have been drunk at the time  

Stick with a light extract and a few hundred grams of crystal steeped. Hopbursting is all about the hops and a over the top grain bill isnt needed.


----------



## KoNG (22/8/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> Since this topic isnt listed as AG Im going to throw in a KK/extract/partial question into the mix. Love the sound of Hopburst and been reading up on it on the site. But as im not AGing yet I was wondering what sort of kk/extract/partial bill would be suitable instead of AG?
> 
> Going by Jye's bill above it looks like a light PA (obviously its a PA by definition). So im wondering if I just use a PA kit/malt and do a standard mini-mash (steep/boil) of the reminaing grain listed? Recon this would work out, or should I go a pils kit/malt instead? or something completely differant? I have a 7L pot so its just big enough to do a mini-mash. I can borrow a ss 40L pot if needed.



technically, you would have to strike K&K off that list, as the can of goo is kind of hopped at 60 minutes, if you know what i mean.!?! i.e. you would have bitterness from additions greater than the 30 minutes or so...
so dont use the PA kit you mention...


----------



## Jye (22/8/07)

KoNG said:


> Jye.. that was my thinking.!
> we are using simcoe and cascade (and amarillo) with quite differing AA's, so if at the 30 or 20 minute addition you somehow got a much greater amount (%) of simcoe (from a hop-mix) and then this randomly didnt even out until your zero minute addition... i guess there could be quite a difference in expected IBU's.!?!?
> Agreed.... you weigh out all the hop additions, while i practice my golf swing with the mash paddle...!
> 
> edit: spelling



Or you could accidentally add all the amarillo early in the boil


----------



## brettprevans (22/8/07)

Jye said:


> citymorgue2 that grain bill is ridiculous <_< I must have been drunk at the time
> 
> Stick with a light extract and a few hundred grams of crystal steeped. Hopbursting is all about the hops and a over the top grain bill isnt needed.


extract is it. not entirely sure of the substitution ratio of DLME for grain? say 3kg of malt and 300g crystal? works out to about 5.8%?


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/8/07)

Interesting thread brewlings.

I'm planning a hopburst of sorts for the upcoming weekend's brew.

Going to add all my hops 30 minutes from flameout. Planned combination is a hopburst of Pacific Jade and Columbus dumped in at 5 minute intervals ie; 6 additions. :beerbang: 

From what I'm reading I'll weigh each addition individually as opposed to tossing all the hops together, doing the shake-shake and then weighing. 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (22/8/07)

Warren
i guess if you have the time, going the individual additions is going to be safer and closer to the actual recipe, but i guess in most circumstances if you made a hop-mix... everything would come out in the wash.


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/8/07)

KoNG said:


> Warren
> i guess if you have the time, going the individual additions is going to be safer and closer to the actual recipe, but i guess in most circumstances if you made a hop-mix... everything would come out in the wash.



Thanks PhAT Shane.  

Warren -


----------



## 0M39A (22/8/07)

Jye said:


> citymorgue2 that grain bill is ridiculous <_< I must have been drunk at the time
> 
> Stick with a light extract and a few hundred grams of crystal steeped. Hopbursting is all about the hops and a over the top grain bill isnt needed.




exactly what i did (and do for all my apa's)

some light malt extract, couple of hundred grams of crystal, and i like to throw 500g of wheat malt in as well, just for a bit of extra tartness and the head retention it gives.

as for the timings of the hopburst additions, was just a handful every 5min or so, lol. said to fw00r while i was making it, i'll probably end up with something amazing and never get it quite right again, but thats half the fun.

something i did notice that as i was using hop pellets, they were all different sizes. by the last few handful most of the big ones were gone, and was just left with the two smaller ones left. could make a difference, who knows.

[edit]

go easy on the crystal btw, my amarillo apa had too much medium crystal and its very sweet. i used 200g of 120ebc. normally i go with 200g of 60ebc and its fine, but 120 was just too much for it. probably wouldnt have been too bad with some more bitterness (was around 35ibu or so)


----------



## Simon W (22/8/07)

The biggest tip I can give is, don't be shy with the late additions.
As I said for my Hopburst(on page 4), I went a bit soft with the hops(was flying blind).
I _really_ enjoyed the brew after it matured, but the aroma didn't live up to the name.
Got one stubby left from that brew, might have to chuck it in the fridge....


----------



## Jye (22/8/07)

Simon W said:


> The biggest tip I can give is, don't be shy with the late additions.
> As I said for my Hopburst(on page 4), I went a bit soft with the hops(was flying blind).
> I _really_ enjoyed the brew after it matured, but the aroma didn't live up to the name.
> Got one stubby left from that brew, might have to chuck it in the fridge....



Doubling up the hop additions in the last 10mins works wonders. And dont bother with a flame out addition just save them for dry hopping.

Bring on the hops :beerbang:


----------



## T.D. (22/8/07)

Here is the recipe KoNG and I will be brewing on Saturday. Any comments would be great.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 150.00 L 
Boil Size: 164.96 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 15.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
23.00 kg Joe White Traditional Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 82.14 % 
4.00 kg Joe White Munich, Light (17.7 EBC) Grain 14.29 % 
0.50 kg Joe White Crystal (141.8 EBC) Grain 1.79 % 
0.50 kg Joe White Dark Crystal (216.7 EBC) Grain 1.79 % 
50.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (20 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
50.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (20 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (20 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
50.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (15 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
50.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (15 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (15 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
50.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
50.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (10 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
50.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
50.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (0 min)  Hops 
50.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (0 min) Hops
50.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (0 min) Hops


----------



## Jye (22/8/07)

I would move the 0min addition to dry hopping.


----------



## Stuster (22/8/07)

Jye said:


> I would move the 0min addition to dry hopping.



I would keep the 0 min addition and add another the same for dry hopping. 

Edit: Other than that, recipe looks good to me.


----------



## Jye (22/8/07)

Stuster said:


> I would keep the 0 min addition and add another the same for dry hopping.



touch :lol:


----------



## Doc (22/8/07)

Looks pretty good to me. I agree with some dry hops (why not) and I'd maybe drop a little of the munich and add a little more of the light crystal, just to give it a little more sweetness.

I want to see pics of your setup though. Go the 164.96 litre pre-boil volume :beerbang:

Doc


----------



## goatherder (22/8/07)

My one snippet of advice is to measure out your hops into additions before the first one is due. I did a hopburst IPA on Saturday and found it very stressful after a winter of making single hopped lagers...


----------



## T.D. (22/8/07)

Doc said:


> I want to see pics of your setup though. Go the 164.96 litre pre-boil volume :beerbang:
> 
> Doc



I'll try and remember to take some pics Doc, and post them here.


----------



## 0M39A (22/8/07)

goatherder said:


> My one snippet of advice is to measure out your hops into additions before the first one is due. I did a hopburst IPA on Saturday and found it very stressful after a winter of making single hopped lagers...



screw measuring, half the fun i thought doing a hopburst is just throwing in handfulls


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/8/07)

Doc said:


> I want to see pics of your setup though. Go the 164.96 litre pre-boil volume :beerbang:






T.D. said:


> I'll try and remember to take some pics Doc, and post them here.



Bugger the setup... I wanna see pics of KoNG cleaning out the boiler again.  :blink: 

Mighty impressed by the recipe T.D. B) 

Here's my feeble attempt at the genre. Hoping its a good one.

Jaded Columbus

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-A American Ale, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 54
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 36 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.75
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.48
Anticipated EBC: 11.9
Anticipated IBU: 28.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 58.82 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG 9.81 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.5 0.15 kg. Weyermann Caramel Rye Germany 1.035 167
2.1 0.20 kg. Flaked Barley America 1.032 5
48.2 4.70 kg. Barrett Burston Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
48.2 4.70 kg. Baird's Maris Otter Pale Ale UK 1.037 7

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 4.6 30 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 5.1 30 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 3.6 25 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 4.0 25 min.
5.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 1.5 20 min.
5.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 1.7 20 min.
5.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 1.2 15 min.
5.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 1.3 15 min.
5.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 0.9 10 min.
5.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 1.0 10 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 1.5 5 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 1.7 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast US56 US56 Yeast


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Marin County CA
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 12.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 10.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 15.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 17.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 13.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 74.0 ppm

pH: 8.31


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.75
Total Water Qts: 30.91 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 29.25 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc rest 5 90 65 65 Infuse 72 29.25 3.00


Total Water Qts: 30.91 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 29.25 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 35.76 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


Edit: recipe chucked in for good measure.

Warren -


----------



## Stuster (23/8/07)

Come on, Warren. 90g of hops in a 50L hopburst batch.









I'd say all of those additions could be doubled. Now I'm excited.


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/8/07)

Hey c'mon Stuster that Pacific Jade is 16% AAUs. Ah bugger it I'll throw some more in at flameout. You talked me into it.  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/8/07)

Amended. That's my limit. I have no shame in admitting it's more a hop trickle than a burst. B) 

Jaded Columbus

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-A American Ale, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 54
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 36 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.75
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.48
Anticipated EBC: 11.9
Anticipated IBU: 28.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 58.82 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG 9.81 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.5 0.15 kg. Weyermann Caramel Rye Germany 1.035 167
2.1 0.20 kg. Flaked Barley America 1.032 5
48.2 4.70 kg. Barrett Burston Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
48.2 4.70 kg. Baird's Maris Otter Pale Ale UK 1.037 7

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 4.6 30 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 5.1 30 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 3.6 25 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 4.0 25 min.
5.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 1.5 20 min.
5.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 1.7 20 min.
5.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 1.2 15 min.
5.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 1.3 15 min.
5.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 0.9 10 min.
5.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 1.0 10 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 1.5 5 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 1.7 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast US56 Yeast


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Marin County CA
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 12.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 10.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 15.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 17.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 13.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 74.0 ppm

pH: 8.31


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.75
Total Water Qts: 30.91 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 29.25 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc rest 5 90 65 65 Infuse 72 29.25 3.00


Total Water Qts: 30.91 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 29.25 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 35.76 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.




Warren -


----------



## Stuster (23/8/07)

That's impressively big, Warren. I guess I think that higher alpha hops don't necessarily give any more flavour per gram than lower alpha hops. So that's one big reason for using higher alpha acid hops later in the boil for APAs as you can use a heap of them for flavour without getting too much bitterness. I'd probably only add hops from 20 minutes onwards with a high alpha like that. So what does everyone else think? Is that your experience with high alpha hops and flavour/aroma? :unsure:


----------



## T.D. (23/8/07)

Looks good Warren. Yikes, those Pacific Jade are not short on AAUs!! :blink: 

Should be a great beer - possibly more in the line of a "bright ale" than some of the hop monstors that were posted earlier! Will be a great beer to have on tap as the weather warms up!! :beerbang:


----------



## Jye (23/8/07)

HTFU Warren and put some hops in there :lol: 

Im with Stu on the 20min and later only hops, plus I would double the 5 and 0 min addition to get some really aroma in there.

That really is a small amount of hops for a 50L batch high AA or not


----------



## KoNG (23/8/07)

This is the artillery to be used to launch the hop bomb...!
(as requested)


----------



## KoNG (23/8/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Bugger the setup... I wanna see pics of KoNG cleaning out the boiler again.  :blink:



hmmm, not fit for forum consumption.. :lol:


----------



## therook (23/8/07)

KoNG said:


> View attachment 14471
> 
> 
> This is the artillery to be used to launch the hop bomb...!
> (as requested)




I cant wait to see the pics of a six foot mash paddle and the poor bugger on the end trying to mash in 26kg's of grain.

Have fun boys, i'm jealous i'm not there.

 

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/8/07)

KoNG said:


> hmmm, not fit for forum consumption.. :lol:



Yeah, couldn't see much with the bike parked there n'all.  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/8/07)

Jye said:


> HTFU Warren and put some hops in there :lol:
> 
> Im with Stu on the 20min and later only hops, plus I would double the 5 and 0 min addition to get some really aroma in there.
> 
> That really is a small amount of hops for a 50L batch high AA or not



Oh OK... I'll rework the recipe just to shut yas up.  

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (23/8/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Oh OK... I'll rework the recipe just to shut yas up.
> 
> Warren -



:lol: at your age i would have thought you could beat "peer pressure"..?!?!?!


----------



## Fents (23/8/07)

therook said:


> I cant wait to see the pics of a six foot mash paddle and the poor bugger on the end trying to mash in 26kg's of grain.
> 
> Have fun boys, i'm jealous i'm not there.
> 
> ...



That picture takes it to a whole new level. Im jealous. Any leftovers PM me and i'll bring an empty keg by for refilling. :super:


----------



## KoNG (23/8/07)

Stuster said:


> That's impressively big, Warren. I guess I think that higher alpha hops don't necessarily give any more flavour per gram than lower alpha hops. So that's one big reason for using higher alpha acid hops later in the boil for APAs as you can use a heap of them for flavour without getting too much bitterness. I'd probably only add hops from 20 minutes onwards with a high alpha like that. So what does everyone else think? Is that your experience with high alpha hops and flavour/aroma? :unsure:



Stu,
our biggest whack of hops (IBU's) is Simcoe at 20 minutes (6 IBU's, see below).. which i reckon should be good, at first we had Neloson Sauvin in the mix too... but after trying to like it a few times now, ive decided that im not a big fan of it... and T.D. is nearly the same. So everything else got upped to comensate for removing the NS. Should be a good mix with these 3 i think... the bite of simcoe and cascade wil blend well with the somewhat mellow/sweet flavour and bitterness of amarillo.
Cant wait to get a cube's worth into a ferm..!! 


50.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (20 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
50.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (20 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (20 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
50.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (15 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
50.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (15 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (15 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
50.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
50.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (10 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
50.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
50.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (0 min) Hops 
50.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (0 min) Hops
50.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (0 min) Hops


----------



## Stuster (23/8/07)

Like the cut of that recipe's jib, KONg. That's very similar to the hop bill we had for an ISB big brew last year. We used the same three hops in pretty much the same amounts. It's in the recipe section. Here. DJR then went on to do well with that beer at competitions. Definitely a winning combo. :super:


----------



## KoNG (23/8/07)

your right... tis very similar!! good to know that it should come out well.
We get 150 litres between 2 people too..!!! :lol:

KoNG


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/8/07)

Okay after some soul searching (well actually the hop fridge) here's mine slightly amended. Worked out I couldn't pull the additions back to 20 mins because basically I'd run out of hops. <_< 

This brings her up to 30 IBUs. No more changes its lock and load. 

150 Litres KoNG? ... my word you're greedy.  

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 4.6 30 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 5.1 30 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 3.6 25 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 4.0 25 min.
5.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 1.5 20 min.
5.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 1.7 20 min.
5.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 1.2 15 min.
5.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 1.3 15 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 1.8 10 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 2.0 10 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 1.5 5 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 1.7 5 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 0.0 0 min.


Warren -


----------



## brendanos (23/8/07)

Stuster said:


> That's impressively big, Warren. I guess I think that higher alpha hops don't necessarily give any more flavour per gram than lower alpha hops.



I was listening to Jamil's show on Imperial IPA's yesterday, and he said quite confidently that the higher alpha hops have more of the essential oils containing the aroma/flavour compounds. Not sure if he was blowing smoke, but I believed him at the time.


----------



## Fents (23/8/07)

KoNG said:


> your right... tis very similar!! good to know that it should come out well.
> We get 150 litres between 2 people too..!!! :lol:
> 
> KoNG



I've already offered to roll up with an empty Corny! h34r:


----------



## Stuster (23/8/07)

brendanos said:


> I was listening to Jamil's show on Imperial IPA's yesterday, and he said quite confidently that the higher alpha hops have more of the essential oils containing the aroma/flavour compounds. Not sure if he was blowing smoke, but I believed him at the time.



A quick bit of research (and thinking  ) shows that Jamil is wrong. :blink: 

Firstly, even if quantity of essential oil is related to alpha acid (not sure about this one, but looks possible), that doesn't translate into aroma/flavour according to this.



> The total oil rating, therefore, does not necessarily provide useful information about the composition of the oil and thus cannot provide the information needed to evaluate the aroma quality of our hops.



It also makes sense according to the thoughts of my little brain. Saaz gives a lot of aroma and flavour but is very low alpha, while Magnum gives very little flavour and aroma but is very high alpha.


----------



## brendanos (23/8/07)

Take that Jamil, you dumb yank!


----------



## Stuster (23/8/07)

brendanos said:


> Take that Jamil, you dumb yank!



Jamil was my hero. Now he's let me down, who can I look up too.


----------



## brendanos (23/8/07)

There's always Charlie?


----------



## Stuster (23/8/07)

brendanos said:


> There's always Charlie?



Charlie cinnamon beer. :lol: 

Hmm. Come back, Jamil, all is forgiven.


----------



## T.D. (27/8/07)

Here are some pics of the weekend's 150L hopburst. It wasn't the smoothest brewday I've ever had (pump drama mainly) but we got it all done in the end. Hope the pics aren't too big, I can't reduce them on my work computer!

The brewery




Kettle



Inside the kettle



Inside the mash tun



Under way...



The sparge





The boil


----------



## KoNG (28/8/07)

I pitched the hopburst last night (well 27 litres of it)... OG was one over @ 1048, but we lost some 10 litres or so at some stage in the process (which hasnt happened before). We also forgot the whirfloc, which was quite evident when i took my OG sample while racking to the fermenter.. twas fairly opaque to say the least. Should all be good after some time in secondary...

We were also running late for dinner with friends staying at Cypress Lakes (and a superb roast it was too), which is shown perfectly by the outside boil in the black of early night.

was a good day...

ps. T.D, a photo of the 750g of hops in the kettle would have finished it nicely for the hopburst thread....


----------



## jamilz (5/9/07)

brendanos said:


> I was listening to Jamil's show on Imperial IPA's yesterday, and he said quite confidently that the higher alpha hops have more of the essential oils containing the aroma/flavour compounds. Not sure if he was blowing smoke, but I believed him at the time.



Did I really say that exactly? Then I must have not made myself clear or misspoke. I know John Palmer and I had a discussion about this working on the book. John told me that as the AA% of a given hop variety goes up or down, the essential oil percentage also goes up or down in a direct relationship to the AA. I didn't think that was exactly true, so we tried to get confirmation of this from several sources.

This DOES NOT mean that you can compare two different varieties of hops and say one will have more aromatic compounds just because the AA% is higher. I don't think I ever said anything like that. If I did, then I was clearly pissed.  

I would say that many of today's high alpha hops are also very robust in aromatic compounds, but there are also quite a few high alpha hops that are restrained, such as Magnum or Horizon.


----------



## domonsura (5/9/07)

Well, that clears that up then? I was always under the impression that high oil content doesn't necessarily translate to high aroma, But then I had picked that up from growing herbs for cooking, wasn't sure if the same applied to hops.

Welcome to the forum Jamil.


----------



## mfdes (5/9/07)

However, I think generally the trend is for higher alpha to be correlated with higher oils.
This may be because the alpha and beta acids are contained inside the lupulin glands. If you cut open a low alpha hop you'll see there are fewer lupulin glands than in a high alpha one. Some high alpha hops look all yellow inside!
Oil is also in the lupulin glands, and unless the oil content of each gland is significantly lower (probably what happens in the few high alpha varieties that have low oil content), more glands will generally correlate with more oil.

Just my 2c.

MFS.


----------



## Wardhog (5/9/07)

Stuster said:


> who can I look up too.



Me, provided you're 6'2" or less.


----------



## JestersDarts (20/3/11)

This week I brewed my first hopburst - it is now in the fermenter today with the yeast slurry from another brew - really looking forward to this one!



Recipe:
25L End of Boil
SG 1050

Pale Malt 92%
Wheat Malt 5%
Dark Crystal 3%

At the last minute, I was given 100g of Moteuka flowers to use too, so I threw them in. I used 75g in the 10 min addition, and stuffed 25g in the cube too! They made it into the fermenter, throught i'd take a photo of the krausen full of hop flowers.. below :icon_cheers: 



[attachment=4480
2:IMG_29521.jpg]

Hop Bill:
5g Pacific Gem flowers @ 60 min
36g Amarillo pellets @10 min 
85g Cascade pellets @10 min
18g Styrian Goldings flowers @10 min
75g Motueka flowers @10 min
25g Motueka flowers cube hopped

the wort was GREEEENNNN and smelt great



the flowers stole about a 500ml of my wort more than usual, so I was a tad short on the cube, but squeesed all the air out no probs. check out the hop ring on the side of the kettle!




spent flowers on the lawn.. :icon_drool2: 




flowers from the cube all up in the krausen..



so far so good... 
(i'm a little worried as a few brews of mine have had an undesireable flavour that i cant pinpoint, but thats for another day)

Cheers


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (20/3/11)

JestersDarts said:


> This week I brewed my first hopburst - it is now in the fermenter today with the yeast slurry from another brew - really looking forward to this one!
> View attachment 44798
> View attachment 44799
> 
> ...


That looks awesome mate!!

OT a bit... but where on earth are you brewing there? from the photos it looks like you are brewing on the floor of a micro.


----------



## Frank (20/3/11)

I'm guessing Woolshed.


----------



## Pollux (20/3/11)

My latest one involved FAR too many hops....

46L batch.

Grain

6kg JW Trad Ale
6kg JW Munich
1kg Carahell

Hop blend

New Cascade	70
Cenntennial	70
Chinook 70
Amarillo 70
Williamette 70
Simcoe 86
Goldings 30
Nelson Sauvin	70

That's 536grams of hops with 76 grams added every 5 minutes from 30min - flameout........Had some leftover after I filled two kegs so I made a blend keg with a Fat Yak clone I had....... :icon_drool2:


----------



## JestersDarts (20/3/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> That looks awesome mate!!
> 
> OT a bit... but where on earth are you brewing there? from the photos it looks like you are brewing on the floor of a micro.



Yeah mate at the Woolshed Brewery in Renmark, South Australia. I've started to brew there for myself on days off - I had a family hollidaying from Germany come through during this one - so I had one of them helping dough in on the mash.. It's good - I can brew for myself, and show people through at the same time, give them a feel for how beer is made.
I was thinking.. aaah Germans... come to Renmark to see how beer is made!


----------



## Acasta (20/3/11)

Wow jester, those hops look amazing!


----------



## kelbygreen (20/3/11)

hmmm forgot about this thread am planning a hopburst in the next few days have done the math today 140g of cascade and amarillo in last 20mins see how it goes. mind you its only 21lts and thats without dry hopping if I decide to


----------



## mika (21/3/11)

JestersDarts said:


> Yeah mate at the Woolshed ....



There's your undesirable flavour.... Lanolin


----------



## JestersDarts (21/3/11)

:lol: 

although, its more likely.. dags


----------



## speedie (27/3/11)

with that hop bill how do you know what contributed to what flavour components
it would appear from reading that you blend all of the hop then weigh in 70 gram lots and add @ 5 min intervals 
is this correct


----------



## JestersDarts (27/3/11)

speedie said:


> with that hop bill how do you know what contributed to what flavour components
> it would appear from reading that you blend all of the hop then weigh in 70 gram lots and add @ 5 min intervals
> is this correct


Lightning-hop additions are always done at flameout.


----------



## Nevalicious (27/3/11)

JestersDarts said:


> Lightning-hop additions are always done at flameout.



Hahaha, we were only talking about your'e lightning hop additions last night Speedster


----------



## Pollux (27/3/11)

speedie said:


> with that hop bill how do you know what contributed to what flavour components
> it would appear from reading that you blend all of the hop then weigh in 70 gram lots and add @ 5 min intervals
> is this correct




Bingo......


----------



## speedie (27/3/11)

Nevalicious said:


> Hahaha, we were only talking about your'e lightning hop additions last night Speedster
> 
> so this hop burst stuff is a hit and miss type of brew day by the sounds of it
> what is your take on it nev have you do it or are you just a reader
> ...


----------



## Bribie G (27/3/11)

At the late great Chappo's final brew day we all lined up and threw a handful each of random hops into the kettle. Then Chappo lost interest and we all lost touch. Then Raven came up for a visit and while he was at Chap's there was the hopburst IPA still in the fermenter in a fridge after about 2 months :blink: :blink: 
I believe it was perfectly sound, they bottled it, I would love to know how it turned out.


----------



## speedie (28/3/11)

bribie that is what i am talking about
it would be a dam shame to knock out a stunner and not be able to nail it again
i have personally put together a batch while consumming not keep notes 
smashed by brews end forgot what went in the batch made a really good brew but could not repeat it due to no map to follow next time
so is hopburst brewing repeatable or just a fancy on club or brew days
while a hop head i still like to know what does what
cheers speedie


----------



## barls (28/3/11)

yeah you have to use those chinese hops some how dont you


----------



## manticle (28/3/11)

speedie said:


> bribie that is what i am talking about
> it would be a dam shame to knock out a stunner and not be able to nail it again
> i have personally put together a batch while consumming not keep notes
> smashed by brews end forgot what went in the batch made a really good brew but could not repeat it due to no map to follow next time
> ...



Like any kind of brew you can record what you do. It might mean more detailed notes than usual but just being a hopburst doesn't mean you can't repeat it.

I have an APA that uses small amounts of hops at very frequent intervals from 25 minutes on (with a small bittering addition at 60 and 45). Nowhere near the near 1/2 kilo of hops mentioned above but lots of additions, all written down so I can repeat it (and have several times).


----------



## speedie (28/3/11)

manticle
from what i am reading in other posts they mix all of there hops into one big batch then wiegh out into say 70 gram lots a fire away
that seems to you a little hit and miss
if you do brew with a lot of hop it apppears that you do follow a set path add wiegh out indiidual amounts
that is how i did my last twenty hop beer and i now think that i will rearange the hop amount and when it is added as i feel that the last batch is slightly on the bitter side of the balance line
cheers speedie


----------



## speedie (28/3/11)

barls said:


> yeah you have to use those chinese hops some how dont you



here is a typical negitive comment from you
where did i mention chinese hops
so just maybe sharpen up a littlle and post so positive comments barls


----------



## QldKev (28/3/11)

barls said:


> yeah you have to use those chinese hops some how dont you




It's the only way he can afford to brew on his 400L rig!


----------



## barls (28/3/11)

speedie said:


> here is a typical negitive comment from you
> where did i mention chinese hops
> so just maybe sharpen up a littlle and post so positive comments barls


 positive like this


> Posted on: Mar 5 2011, 01:11 AM
> 
> 
> without being rude what does it feel like being taken through the side enterance?


or like this


> Posted on: Feb 11 2011, 12:33 PM
> It goes to show how infantile most of you young nerdy readers are
> 
> As Dan pointed out in an earlier post you sit behind your little screen and slander at will
> ...


or this one


> here is more ******* slander
> do you get it or what



and my favourite


> Posted on: Feb 2 2011, 11:42 PM
> 
> 
> Why dont we go to the fiords you twat if I am going to waste an airfare stuff Sydney
> ...


----------



## speedie (28/3/11)

QldKev said:


> It's the only way he can afford to brew on his 400L rig!




didnt think it would be long for B1 to comment


----------



## QldKev (28/3/11)

speedie said:


> didnt think it would be long for B1 to comment



What the... speedie has constructed a complete sentence, albeit still a case of verbal diarrhoea.


----------



## BjornJ (28/3/11)

barls said:


> positive like this
> 
> or like this
> 
> ...










Because if speedie and I went to the fjords only one would come back?








:lol: 

Bjorn


----------



## speedie (28/3/11)

stop being such little boys
i posted on subject enough said


----------



## Yob (28/3/11)

speedie said:


> i posted on subject enough said




and arent you glad you did :icon_cheers: 

nuff sed


----------



## bignath (28/3/11)

speedie said:


> manticle
> from what i am reading in other posts they mix all of there hops into one big batch then wiegh out into say 70 gram lots a fire away
> that seems to you a little hit and miss
> if you do brew with a lot of hop it apppears that you do follow a set path add wiegh out indiidual amounts
> ...



speedster,

pretty sure that manticle knows exactly what the term hopburst in relation to this thread means mate...


----------



## felten (28/3/11)

speedie if you don't want to make a beer with this process then don't, JFC there's no need to even post if you just trying to stir shit up... although I guess that's the point isn't it.


----------



## barls (28/3/11)

speedie said:


> stop being such little boys
> i posted on subject enough said


why? are you the only one thats allowed to derail a thread? 

im sorry oh brewing god one day ill hope to brew 400L at a time oh hang on i did with croz and the isb boys. 
anyway as previously said by fenten, if you dont like the way its done dont brew it but dont sit there and post and bring everyone else down.
back on topic how do you think this will go with german hops.


----------



## speedie (2/4/11)

barls said:


> why? are you the only one thats allowed to derail a thread?
> 
> im sorry oh brewing god one day ill hope to brew 400L at a time oh hang on i did with croz and the isb boys.
> anyway as previously said by fenten, if you dont like the way its done dont brew it but dont sit there and post and bring everyone else down.
> back on topic how do you think this will go with german hops.




not the same effect as usa hop
why dont you try and report back on test


----------



## bum (2/4/11)

speedie, hopbursting is an entirely repeatable method. Once again, I find myself in the position having to explain to you (hoping against all hope that you might accept it) that the things you don't understand might still be true.


----------



## JestersDarts (2/4/11)

Just kegged my Hopburst!

awesome aroma from the beer, 
a very wet hop flavour that i'm not so much a fan of
and a great bitterness that comes from the 10 minute dump of hops!

cant wait for this to be carbed up :icon_drunk: 
had to put it on the gas cos i found out that the gas post is leaking

Here is the yeast cake after kegging, with Motueka flowers from the cube... one clogged the fill tap, but I managed to work it. A saw a few make it into the keg... I'm hoping they wont block the pickup tube!


----------



## speedie (2/4/11)

bum how hard is it to understand that we weigh out uneven amounts of alpha acid hops then throw it into the boil with gay abandon
hoping that the alpha utilisation is goind to be the same when it is randomly repeated in the next brewing session?
once again you are on the money i dont understand that logic
speedster


----------



## barls (2/4/11)

speedie, i think its you that does understand the logic. if you dont want to brew this the way its being discussed, dont!!!!!!! no body cares what your thoughts are on this, also the amounts we are talking about arent really going to make a huge difference in the final product at the volumes we are talking also its impractical to weigh them out to the 0.001 of a gram..

why dont you go back to trying to figure out what makes the lightning in beer and leave topics like this alone rather than just picking the crap out of a tried and proven method. might i point out that a major commercial brewery in the states does this method so its definitely repeatable.
heres a few
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/boatrocker-hoppbier/134314/
http://www.britishbrewer.com/category/ingredients/

so as you can see its a common industry practice, so why not go back to your 400L system cause obviously some of us dont know what the **** we are talking about. this is the second time ive proved your an ignorant and belligerent person only posting to prove your own self worth. i dare you to hit the report button on this one.

btw you still havent answered one of my previous posts about posting something positive where i posted back examples of your so called positive posting.

barls out


----------



## speedie (3/4/11)

barls
read through the links and from what i read they are wieghing things to the enth also doing ibu formulas
not getting say 2.5 kgs of different hop variety then blend it all together then weigh it and add 
i am dam sure anderson valley would have a good handle on what and when there hop additions are going into there beers
i dont think that you need to pat yourself on the back in front of all your piers when you feel that you have corrected some information that i have posted
i will say this to you how long have you been brewing 
do you feel that you have aquired all the information nessacary for good desimination


----------



## bum (3/4/11)

speedie, you can actually do a hopburst beer with only one hop variety. Your perception of the process is that it is a hodge-podge mix of random hops thrown in whenever the brewer feels like it. Again, you're a dickhead. Barls is right, if you can't be bothered looking into what hopbursting is then don't but there's no real benefit to anyone in you trying to discourage others from following a method just because you don't understand it.

As for Anderson Valley (an entirely average brewery, IMO) having a good handle on what goes in their beers - why can't the rest of us? We (i.e. everyone but you) all go out of our way to understand our ingredients and methods and the majority of us use that software you think is evil witchcraft to let us pick the eyes out of every element of our brew days.

For real, just **** off until you're willing to READ something before you post in reply.


----------



## speedie (3/4/11)

Jye said:


> I have been reading a lot about hopbursting on the Brew Board and finally got around to brewing one and kegged it last Friday... and damn they make a great APA  :chug:
> 
> *For those who haven't heard of this it involved taking 3 or more different hops and mixing them together, then just measure out your hop additions from the mix... beats the hell out of measuring 20+ hop additions individually :blink:
> 
> ...



bum and barls why dont you read through this post which is the very first in this list
then tell that he uses one hop and doesnt really care about wieghing out amounts
if you and the other boys stop being self rightgous about your wealth of knowldge then may be there will a better understanding about the subject
good night speedie
ps it was probably a really good brew by its make up


----------



## JestersDarts (3/4/11)

speedie said:


> bum and barls why dont you read through this post which is the very first in this list
> then tell that he uses one hop and doesnt really care about wieghing out amounts
> if you and the other boys stop being self rightgous about your wealth of knowldge then may be there will a better understanding about the subject
> good night speedie
> ps it was probably a really good brew by its make up



Mate - Would you stop arguing about this, *and ruining a good thread*. Like anything, there are many ways to do things, and like what has been said to you many times but it looks like you are not willing to accept it, is that YOU control what goes on during your brewday! yes - thats right! You have the power to DO or NOT DO things as you wish! It is unbeleiveable isnt it?!


----------



## Pollux (3/4/11)

Lets make this nice and simple.......

Who here has actually made/sampled a hopburst? I have made several, often entering them into case swaps. I'm yet to recieve negative feedback from anyone who has tasted one of mine.

Do I care that I may never be able to perfectly repeat that beer? No, that's part of the fun of being a brewer, my beer doesn't taste exactly the same everytime, if i wanted that in my beer I'd drink VB.

My first hopburst I actually weighed out 5gr alotments of each hop 7 times, making up a total of 7 * 45g additions, that's 63 individual weighings.......If you have the wish to do that in the name of repeatability, go ahead. I however realise that the blended technique offers very SIMILAR results with a lot less time spent in front of the scales.

Really comes down to what is important to you, I'd rather be spending time with my family than weighing hops.


----------



## speedie (3/4/11)

if you are going to make a beer called hop burst get it right please dont just throw things at it and say wow be constent isnt that why you guys use beersmith
and yes i have produced a brew named twenty hop
i would name this beer style super hopped


----------



## felten (3/4/11)

maybe we should name it speedie hopping instead


----------



## bum (3/4/11)

speedie said:


> if you are going to make a beer called hop burst


Mate, it's just an all late hopped brew. I dunno what kind of magic shit you think is going on but that's all it is. Entirely repeatable if that's what floats your boat. 

Again, you're a turd in a shirt. Shut up.


----------



## barls (3/4/11)

every think the idea isnt to make the same beer each time but something different and complex. if we all wanted to make the same thing consistently we would be drinking vb. this make good beer and doesnt need to be consistent.
speedie as i said before, why dont you go back to your 400L system and stop annoying us oh great guru of the north.


----------



## JestersDarts (15/4/11)

Just tapped the keg of my hopburst.
BOOM!
massive hop hit! big bitterness coming though - and a real piney and tropical punch. Definately the hoppiest beer I have made - I am loving it. I'll get a pic I gotta find mu usb cord..




there we go!

Cheers!


----------

